# Removing Copyright From Stock Images



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought some transfer's from a company and asked them about sending pictures of the images I bought to put onto my website. They said it would be best if I used the images from the website because they are better quality. My thing is when I do my mockup of the shirt I don't want "copyright" and X going thru the design in the middle of the image. Anyone know anyway to remove? I think it would look tacky on my mock up of the t-shirt on my website. I have gimp and tried the smudge tool but it looked awful.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tell them to provide usable images or your money back.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

yeah I just e-maled them again. Should hear back by the afternoon or ill call.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The reason for the 'Copyright' for some companies is so the images cannot be copied from the internet and reproduced.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

I understand that totally but as a customer what am I to do? You can't have a watermark going thru your T-shirt designs


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

You could make the shirt and take a nice picture of it.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

They got back to me and sent me a pack of pictures I'm downloading now. Had to sign a form saying I won't distribute them. I can understand where they are coming from.


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

When you put the images or designs on your web site put your warermark in them or post them at a low resolution to keep them from being stolen.


----------

